# Prodiamine Application Rates



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

Currently I am applying every 3 months at .35 oz. I am still getting some poa and other weeds popping up, however in some areas you can see where the prodiaminine is working as the weeds are dying off short after popping up (I am assuming the roots are getting to the prodiamine later and dying).

My question is, it seems that many of you are doing only 2 apps splitting the doses. If I have already applied .35 oz on 1/3/19, would I be safe in reapplying now as my soul temp is right and from here forward filling the 6 month or so schedule without any harm?


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Seems you are currently applying at 1.4 lb/ac/yr and the max rate for Bermuda is 2.3 lb/ac/yr. I did one app today and plan to do another app in 30 days. 2 split apps Spring and Fall to reach the annual max.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If you are using Prodiamine 65 WDG, the max annual rate for warm season grasses is 0.83 oz/M. Could you offer some clarity into the statement:



JollyGreen said:


> Currently I am applying every 3 months at .35 oz...


Also, I would not expect to see weeds emerge and then die as a result of applying a pre-e like Prodiamine.


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

Sorry guys, completely screwed that one up (still may be wrong in the long run). I have 2,000 sf of grass and applied a total of .35oz in my backyard application. So that would be .175oz/M.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

JollyGreen said:


> Sorry guys, completely screwed that one up (still may be wrong in the long run). I have 2,000 sf of grass and applied a total of .35oz/M. So that would be .175oz/M.


10-4, that makes more sense. :thumbup:


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

Yea I had to edit again as I meant the .35 was the tota in the backyard. I'm trying to do this on my phone while watching my kid drive his little tractor


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

JollyGreen said:


> Sorry guys, completely screwed that one up (still may be wrong in the long run). I have 2,000 sf of grass and applied a total of .35oz in my backyard application. So that would be .175oz/M.


I'd bump it up to 0.2 Oz to start with so you hit that max rate. You might be better doing 0.4 Oz twice per year per M also, since that would give you a higher concentration when they are most sprouting - spring and late fall.

You can also rotate in Surflan or Diopthyr as well.

I would also suggest something a bit unusual - try and get your neighbors to let you treat their yards as well, which will reduce the amount of BS blowing into your yard to sprout


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

So just to confirm, now that I have corrected the rates.......

If I put down .175 oz/M on 1/3/19 and it appears as though the consensus is the better app schedule is twice a year instead of 4 times a year, I would need to apply .24oz/M now to get on schedule with a .83oz/M per year or .415oz/M twice a year rate (.83/2=.415 Already applied .175 in January so .415-.175=.24 left for spring application). I would apply .24 now, then .415 in the fall.

The main reason I asked was to see if there would be any issues applying so close together. The thread got sidetracked by my original rate typo.


----------

